# Guns and Ammo Editor resigns !



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Editor resigns and fires Dick Metcalf over article in magazine


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That wasn't one of Dicks best articles.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree, when I read it I thought what the heck...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

what was the article about?


----------



## Nats2Bucks (Oct 8, 2013)

It wasn't that bad from what I've heard, but anytime someone says anything about the 2nd amendment, people act like its different than the rest of them. He just said there should be some regulation on the 2nd amendment. There is on the others and this one shouldn't be any different.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

that's what the article was based around? no wonder. ive seen on forums. if you have a opinion the majority doesn't like, then you get pounded into the ground. kind of the same thing here. it seems a lot of gun owners don't want more regs than there are on guns, and I guess some want others to think the same. so write the opposite of what they think and the flames start coming.


----------



## Nats2Bucks (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah, it's one of those things. I don't mind there being regulation of things like high capacity mags and assault rifles. Not bans mind you, but regs. The only thing I want to use guns for anyway are hunting, sport shooting, and protecting my family. I don't want anything more powerful than a shotgun fired in my house, so I don't care about high capacity mags, but it irritates me that some places they limit the amount of shells that can go in your shotgun. When pursuing game, i agree with it, but leave me alone the rest of the time. That being said, I'm not mad if somebody writes an article and I disagree. One of the reasons we care about amendment 2, is to preserve amendment 1 SMH


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

So go ahead and put regs on the magazines and "assault " rifles but leave your shotgun alone. That seems rather selfish doesn't it?


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I use Hi Cap mags and AR-15s (no real such thing as assault rifle) to shoot for sport and fun! I am responsible! Why ban or regulate items when in fact it's the end user? If that's the case where do you stop? Ban cars,guns,knifes,bats,alcohol. You CAN NOT Legislate morality. I'am going to stop here cause i could go on and on...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nats2Bucks (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't have a problem with AR's or Hi-Caps. I simply pointed out that they aren't ideal home defense weapons. When I said dont mess with my shotguns, I said that say "I understand the dont mess with my guns sentiment". There are cars and bikes that aren't street legal, but they can still be owned and used at certain places. If something is regulated, it doesn't have to be banned. I'm not asking for a ban. However, Assault Rifles and Hi-caps don't need to be available to everyone. They make it too easy for unskilled shooters to hurt too many people.


----------



## Nats2Bucks (Oct 8, 2013)

Should dragsters be street legal? No, it's not safe to have them around everybody, but people still use them with REGULATIONS. No reason those can't be the same. I'm not anti gun by any means. I joined the NRA as a Jr. Member in1993. But regs aren't bans and I NEVER said ban.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Nats2Bucks said:


> Should dragsters be street legal? No, it's not safe to have them around everybody, but people still use them with REGULATIONS. No reason those can't be the same. I'm not anti gun by any means. I joined the NRA as a Jr. Member in1993. But regs aren't bans and I NEVER said ban.


Where do you draw the line. A regulation that says all firearms must remain on the premises of your registered gun club is just a regulation too... Be very careful of the slippery slope that you may start on. It is in the anti-gun peoples best interest to fragment the gun-owning people into "black-gun" and "non-black-gun" groups.


----------

